# Upgrade garage



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Post where you have had work done to your car with good result's so that other's can use them for upgrade's to there goat's.I personally have taken my car to Midas on Military Trail in W. Palm for exhaust work and would recomend these guy's,very easy to deal with and if you have a problem they are willing to correct it.I have had three exhaust put on my car here,Corsa,Borla, and now Magnaflow,which I love.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

So I take it no one has had any mod's to their goat done by someone else?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I haven't (yet)  



But I'll post when I do.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

HEy Rocket, Did you upgrade your plugs spec'd for the GTO? Or the LS2 in general. I purchased 9mm wires, and now I'm thinking Plugs as well. 



Anyone........?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Horsepower Sales in Pompano Bch does excellent work (954) 984-8040. Roger Preston is the boss, his two sons Jeremy and Chris are easy to work with. I've been talking to Gus Martinez at Japtrix in West Palm about doing the install of an APS TT kit. They're the only APS dealer down this way and familiar with the product.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I installed the NGK Iridium plug's.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

redrocketgto said:


> I installed the NGK Iridium plug's.



The $6.95 ones? These......? http://www.ngk.com/results_app.asp?AAIA=1431081


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

SLP 455 package done by Alan Young Pontiac and crew.... I have'nt seen or heard it yet, but once I do there will be pics and video. Some suspension work, and the SAP body kit. K&N CAI, and that's about it.... For now anyway 

How could I forget the smoked tail lights by Jonhebgoode..... :cheers


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

That's the one,$6.95


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

redrocketgto said:


> That's the one,$6.95



thanks rocket! :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> SLP 455 package done by Alan Young Pontiac and crew.... I have'nt seen or heard it yet, but once I do there will be pics and video. Some suspension work, and the SAP body kit. K&N CAI, and that's about it.... For now anyway
> 
> How could I forget the smoked tail lights by Jonhebgoode..... :cheers


 Thanks for the props man!!!:cool


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Wish I had a dealership here that is worthy of praise,the dealership's in my area suck.


----------

